# My new dream gun for Roosters



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I just discovered the 16ga last year. I have an Ithaca Model 37 featherlight. its choked modified and with Fiocchi Golden Pheasant loads in #5 it really hammers them. I hunt MN and the dakotas where the bird are wild and tough and the 16ga really takes care of business! it weighs in at 6.3 lbs and it is a dream gun. I have an 1187 LC and thats a great gun too. I am not a hard core 16ga convert! light gun, great killing power and just a joy to hunt with. If they would have kept building them on 16ga frames they would have never went out of style but some Einstein decided to put 16ga barrels on 12ga frames making them heavier than need be. I love my 16ga and plan on adding to it!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the Fiocchi's are a big plus. i use 3" #5's in my 20 ga. and it is deadly.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a little Spanish SxS 16 that is wonderful. I shoot nothing else until about 1 Dec and then the 12 comes out.


----------



## T-Bone (Jun 25, 2007)

I shoot a Browning 525 28" 16ga. with Golden Pheasent #5 2 3/4 and it is deadly. I have also lost very few wounded birds with a 20ga with a load of 3" #5 as well. Both outstanding gages that produce clean kills.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice!I was looking forward to the SBEII @7.1 lbs. Sounds like something an old guy like me could carry all day!


----------



## murdock23 (Feb 8, 2005)

I have 3 Ithaca 16s, the newest is 51 years old. I hunt with the family heirloom made in 43. I prefer Winchester 1 1/8 oz in 6 but have used a lot of Winchester and Federal in 1 oz 6. Now that Sportsmans Warehouse is in Fargo I have a source that has piles of cases of both the 1 oz and the 1 1/8 oz. There ain't nothing much better than a bird flying high overhead, a cloud of feathers floating down on you and a bird falling to ground within 20 feet!


----------



## woodcanoeguy (Oct 8, 2005)

With three lefties in the family we have 8 Model 37 Ithaca's and the 16 gauges are our 'go to' gun for ND roosters....Golden Fiochi is avalable in 6 and 7 1/2's shot size this year in 16 ga!

I did get a beauty of a Rizzini O/U in 16 gauge that I use to back up my boys....very nice shooting gun.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I inherited my dads side by side Stevens 16 ga. It has 26 inch barrells, one modified and one full choke. I had to use it for a year and a half when my stepson used mine. It only shoots 2 3/4 inch shells but it sure works good on grouse and pheasants. He bought it new back in the 50's. Its the only shotgun he ever owned, but I had to retire it because sometimes the empty would slip past the ejector. I went with a 12 ga. but the 16 is plenty for pheasants.


----------



## jdm175 (Aug 22, 2007)

Last year was my first year hunting pheasants and I didn't want to be under-gunned on my trip up there (yes I am one of the NR hunters everyone despises) so I decided against my trusty old Mossberg 20 gauge (hey I have used it on all small game for the past 20 years) and opted to "borrow" a 16 from my dad. A weathered but dependable Browning Model A-5 (not it is not Belgium but Remington made during WWII). Well I say "borrowed" because after last year I am not planning on giving it back. I absolutely fell in love with the 16 and have hung up my childhood Mossberg 20 gauge in lieu of the 16.

Well like I said I am a NR hunter but don't worry if dove season is any indication your ND birds don't have much to worry about but I'll do my best.


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

I have been using my Ithaca 37 for twenty years now for pheasants. It was the first gun I ever bought and it is the first gun I take out of my gun cabinet every season. I know there are many good guns on the market but it has seen more boxes than I can count (fill in all bad shooting remarks here) but the old 37's were well built and as stated light guns to carry in the field.


----------

